# Norco Shore One  Schwingenlager ausbauen,  wie?



## Senfter (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

unterziehe mein Radl grad einem Komplettservice und scheitere am Ausbau  des Hauptschwingenlagers. Alle anderen Lager waren kein Problem.

Die Schraube läßt sich problemlos rausdrehen. Die schwarzen Lagerkappen  (Lochscheiben) lassen sich beide drehen, auch die Schwinge schwingt  einwandfrei.
Die Kappen lassen sich jedoch nicht abnehmen bzw seitlich abziehen.

Hab die Schraube auch schon halb reingedreht und durch leichte  Hammerschläge darauf versucht die eine Kappe auf der anderen Seite  rauszuklopfen..... vergeblich.

Hab mal zwei Bildchen eingestellt.

Hat wer einen Tipp für mich ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ioanniva (22. August 2013)

Hab das selbe Problem, freu mich über Antworten! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norcorider79 (17. September 2013)

Hi,nimm einen Gummihammer und klopf auf die nicht komplett ausgeschraubte sechskantschraube.Dann kommt der Bolzen raus.


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (27. November 2013)

Bei mir kommt der Bolzen zwar etwas raus, aber nicht weit genug. Die Schraube reicht nicht, um den Bolzen ganz rauszuhauen.  Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?


----------



## Ioanniva (29. November 2013)

Ich habs letztendlich beim fahrradladen machen lassen. die habens geschmiert, erwärmt, geschmiert, erwärmt usw... und irgendwann haben sie es dann mit dem schraubstock rausgepresst.


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe nun den Bolzen rausbekommen. Das eine Lager blieb aber an der roten Schraube dran und ich kriege das Lager da nicht runter.


----------

